# SG Grand 2 announced



## ankush28 (Nov 25, 2013)

Samsung has announced the new Galaxy Grand 2 smartphone that features several improvements over its predecessor . To start off, it features a new design that is similar to the new Galaxy Note 3 with a stitching pattern around the faux leather back.
On the front is a new 5.25-inch LCD with a resolution of 1280x720, an improvement over the WVGA display on the previous model. On the inside, the Galaxy Grand 2 runs on a 1.2GHz quad core processor, 1.5GB of RAM and 8GB of internal storage space with a microSD card slot. The battery has been upgraded and now has a capacity of 2,600mAh.
The larger display means the new model is slightly taller and wider than its predecessor. It still has a dual-SIM slot and the same 8 megapixel camera on the back. The Galaxy Grand 2 comes with Android 4.3 Jelly Bean.
The phone will be available primarily in white, with black and pink offered in select regions.
Nothing much improved, except screen  IMO just more bloated with "S" apps 
Price is not yet confirmed but it will be around 23k according to some sources.

So even a year old nexus 4 will be far better then this at low price (22k on Flipkart, snapdeal)...

source


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 25, 2013)

to samsung: take a break, have a kit-kat!


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^+1...
they are releasing one device each 1-2 week(s) LOL
but why they are ignoring all other old phones which are capable of holding KitKat.


----------



## noob (Nov 25, 2013)

ha ha..imagine what if it uses MediaTek CPU inside


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 25, 2013)

noob said:


> ha ha..imagine what if it uses MediaTek CPU inside



No mostly it will be powered by QualComm Cortex-A7

if They'll use mediateks then, I dont see any pros on the phone;
except the HUGE screen which many Indians love a lot


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2013)

this is what the Original Grand should have been but then look at the weight. 163g for a plastic brick!!!

On a positive side, finally HD screen and a bigger battery. If priced at 20-22k (highly unlikely) this will sell well. Mega 5.8 was a big flop and S3 will be retiring soon so filling that gap with a sensible upgrade.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2013)

noob said:


> ha ha..imagine what if it uses MediaTek CPU inside


What's the deal?

If a MediaTek SoC has Cortex A15, it is exactly same as a Samsung SoC or nVidia SoC having Cortex A15. Just an example.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope it isn't a Broadcom SoC like the original one. Better off with MediaTek.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nexus 4 (22k) will be there in Indian market for next 6 month for sure!!!
Then How galaxy grand 2 can survive here


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Nexus 4 (22k) will be there in Indian market for next 6 month for sure!!!
> Then How galaxy grand 2 can survive here
> its qualcomm



N4 already gone from US market. N4 production most likely have shifted to N5 so whatever stock is available here will be gone before 2014. Grand was really laggy and slow to respond mainly because of weak chipset + too much bloatware integrated into the system.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 25, 2013)

EXPECTING THIS
Le noob friend:Bhai Grand 2 Is better than YOUR NAXASSS PHAII
Me:No ways
Le him:Bah it haazzzz 5.2 inachhh kaa screeen
ps Spelling mistakes were intentional


----------



## josin (Nov 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> EXPECTING THIS
> Le noob friend:Bhai Grand 2 Is better than YOUR NAXASSS PHAII
> Me:No ways
> Le him:Bah it haazzzz 5.2 inachhh kaa screeen
> ps Spelling mistakes were intentional



+ ( sorry for adding to it)
Le noob :Bhai dekho isme bda sim card hai wo bhi dho...


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Samsung grand 2 has gpu or nt,i ll buy it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 25, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Nexus 4 (22k) will be there in Indian market for next 6 month for sure!!!
> Then How galaxy grand 2 can survive here



dont you know the mentality of most people in india ??  they dont care about chipset,cpu, gpu etc ,they only need samsung and that 5.25"" screen lol 
i am arguing my friend to go with nexus 4 and he is most probably gonna buy mmx turbo 2 soon  due to the various videos on internet lol.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 25, 2013)

chandan3 said:


> Samsung grand 2* has gpu or nt*,i ll buy it



WTF did i just read?
Secondly,if you buy this crap you are seriously a noob


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 25, 2013)

chandan3 said:


> Samsung grand 2 has gpu or nt,i ll buy it



All phones have GPU buddy...
dont buy this crap
wait for motorola G or buy nexus 4(if your budget is ~20k)



			
				SAMSUNG said:
			
		

> "New compact smartphone combines *convenient size* with optimal large-screen experience"


WTF is this!!!

[rumor]
Galaxy grand may have Touchless controlls (but it doesnt matter much IMO)


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 25, 2013)

chandan3 said:


> Samsung grand 2 has gpu or nt,i ll buy it



Probably Sapphire AMD /ATI Radeon HD
7790 1 GB GDDR5


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^ The same you on your pc too ?  then grab grand 2 it'll be little brother of your pc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 25, 2013)

chandan3 said:


> Samsung grand 2 has gpu or nt,i ll buy it



Really??? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12798&d=1385395337


----------



## moniker (Nov 25, 2013)

ico said:


> What's the deal?
> 
> If a MediaTek SoC has Cortex A15, it is exactly same as a Samsung SoC or nVidia SoC having Cortex A15. Just an example.



Drivers and libs. Dev support.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Nexus 4 (22k) will be there in Indian market for next 6 month for sure!!!
> Then How galaxy grand 2 can survive here



Grand 2 has dual SIM, so that's a great advantage over Nexus 4 in India as many people use dual SIM/are willing to have two SIMs due to the network providers.....( I personally use an Airtel & an Aircel sim. Airtel gives good coverage, whereas Aircel has much cheaper data & calling plans). 
There are very few people who would carry 2 phones, like I do..... 

Also Samsung's marketing department is good.....


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 26, 2013)

I completely hate Samsung. And, I will be hating Samsung, if Apple decides to release its prorietary iOS to other OEMs (Ofcourse, Apple is not going to do it.  )

*sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/keep-calm-and-hate-samsung.png

 



rijinpk1 said:


> dont you know the mentality of most people in india ??  *they dont care about chipset,cpu, gpu etc ,they only need samsung and that 5.25"" screen lol  *


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> EXPECTING THIS
> Le noob friend:Bhai Grand 2 Is better than YOUR NAXASSS PHAII
> Me:No ways
> Le him:Bah it haazzzz 5.2 inachhh kaa screeen
> ps Spelling mistakes were intentional


LOL 


ankush28 said:


> ^^ The same you on your pc too ?  then grab grand 2 it'll be little brother of your pc


He can crossfire them too


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 26, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> He can crossfire them too



That too hybrid CrossFireX  :')


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 26, 2013)

Grand never had anything interesting to offer. Washed out dull screen and weak internals. Dunno what inspires some people to get it, desperation maybe. Even if they fail to get an overpriced $ammy, they keep looking for an alternative. MMX was marketed as a cheap alternative to similarly spec'd but out of reach, $ammy. Those who couldn't get the Note, bought the Canvas.

And those who couldn't get the Note 3 would now look into this


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2013)

moniker said:


> Drivers and libs. Dev support.


Dev support is only good for Qualcomm SoCs because AOSP targets them due to Nexus devices having them. Rest all are same i.e. a level below in terms of dev support.


----------



## RohanM (Dec 1, 2013)

I may sound like a noob after my this comment (which I am not)  

But seriously if this "samshit" is under 22k & with qualcomm SOC then it will be a serious deal. With dual sim & a great camera (we all know grand has a gr8 cam) + superb battary life = Selling like hot cakes. 

I may buy it for my dad as he is willing to buy a big screen phone(Grand till now in his mind) So now grand 2 with HD screen will rock. 

after all not every one cares for benchmarks & SOC as far as it is giving a good user experience.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I may sound like a noob after my this comment (which I am not)
> 
> But seriously if this "samshit" is under 22k & with qualcomm SOC then it will be a serious deal. With dual sim & a great camera (we all know grand has a gr8 cam) + superb battary life = Selling like hot cakes.
> 
> ...


 
When the Grand was first released in India, I suggested my friend to buy it, for him dual SIM was a must + carrying two phones is out of question(like I do)........ Even after 8 months, his phone runs lag free (stock ROM)..... Moreover Grand's flash is really powerful, better than my S2 & N4


----------



## RohanM (Dec 1, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> When the Grand was first released in India, I suggested my friend to buy it, for him dual SIM was a must + carrying two phones is out of question(like I do)........ Even after 8 months, his phone runs lag free (stock ROM)..... Moreover Grand's flash is really powerful, better than my S2 & N4



Yeah I saw grand cam quality one of my  friends... It blows N4 out of water... 
I am tempted for Grand 2 honestly.... 
Only thing missing is an Amoled screen now...

Lol 2 Nexus boys praising Grand...


----------

